# Vintage an antique bicycle exhibition at Old Town Kissimmee, Florida



## 1973rx3

Hello, open to all on April 13, 2012 (Friday) from 5 to 9'ish pm at Old Town (5770 W Irlo Bronson meml #421, Kissimmee fl. 34746) is our first vintage an antique bicycle exhibition.  Management has given us the green light and will have an area designated by the stage area for the bicycles.  As mentioned it will be an exhibition and not a swap meet, if you do trade or sell keep it low key and complete business outside Old Town area since this could affect future visits.  Hope to see a good turnout.  From May on we will be having this exhibition on the first friday of the month, so if you miss the first you have many more opportiunities.  Pm me if you have any other questions.  See you all there!


----------



## fxo550

**-**

See you in Old Town.


----------



## 1973rx3

Bring out the lightweights, balloons, middleweights, stingrays, old school bmx etc...  Or just come out to watch.  Will be glad to meet fellow Cabers there.


----------



## 1973rx3

For our first exhibition we only had 11 bicycles, but Old Town management and visitors were surprised with the new attraction.  In my opinion it was a success, and we'll be returning to old town the first friday of each month from now on.  So for the month of May it will be on the 4th.  Hope to get more and more participants.  My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going.  Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate!  So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi!  Thank you!


----------



## danilo1219

*Vintage and Antique bicycle exhibition*

This is great, We needed something like this I will be there with my bikes and bring some freinds over too.  

See you all there on May 4th.

Jose


----------



## 1973rx3

Outstanding Jose looking forward to meet you and your friends!  LuisGT


----------



## 1973rx3

Just 5 more days, lets make it count!


----------



## danilo1219

see friday


----------



## 1973rx3

*Today!

For our first exhibition we only had 11 bicycles, but Old Town management and visitors were surprised with the new attraction. In my opinion it was a success, and we'll be returning to old town the first friday of each month from now on. So for the month of May it will be on the 4th. Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you! *


----------



## 1973rx3

*For our first exhibition we only had 11 bicycles, the second we had 20 bicycles. In my opinion it has been a success, and we'll be returning to old town the first friday of each month from now on. So for the month of June it will be on the 1st. Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

* June 1st will be our next exhibition. Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

*Bump!

June 1st will be our next exhibition. Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

*Coming soon come out and join us!

June 1st will be our next exhibition. Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

*Bicycle Exhibition event cancelled due to bad weather and rescheduled for 8 June 2012. Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

Bump!
This Friday!

 Bicycle Exhibition event  8 June 2012. Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

Bicycle Exhibition event 6 July 2012.

     Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

Bump, Just around the corner get them bikes ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bicycle Exhibition event 6 July 2012.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## fxo550

See you guys there!!!


----------



## 1973rx3

*Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bicycle Exhibition event 6 July 2012.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

Bicycle Exhibition event 3 August 2012.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

*Bump!!!

Bicycle Exhibition event 3 August 2012.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

*Bump!!!

Bicycle Exhibition event 7 September 2012.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

*Bump!!!

 Bicycle Exhibition event 7 September 2012.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

*Next Friday!!!

Bicycle Exhibition event 7 September 2012.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you! *


----------



## kngtmat

Cool, too bad I can't go especially since it's today and no one I know would take me there anyways but it would be nice the next one or the one after that.



Have you ever been to Lake Mirror Classic in Lakeland, also the car exotic car show in Celebration?


----------



## 1973rx3

I personally haven't what are the details?  We are planning in doing a monthly meet at Celebration as well but nothing as of yet!  Also Bill Triplett is planning in doing a bike show in Mount Dora once I get more details from him I'll post.


----------



## kngtmat

It's a big Concours car show in Lakeland, a few years ago it was on My Classic Cars and last year they had a Tucker.

They also have the Amphicars going around the lake plus many other cars including old race cars.




The exotic car show is a good show with a few movie cars including from a friend Bill Gibson who owns the Camaro Killer Christine and the BTTF Delorean was there and the Mutt Cutts truck from Dumb & Dumber plus a few others.


----------



## 1973rx3

Cool you got the date of the show?


----------



## 1973rx3

*Bicycle Exhibition event 5 October 2012.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

*Bump!

Bicycle Exhibition event 5 October 2012.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you! *


----------



## 1973rx3

This Friday coming up!!!!

Bicycle Exhibition event 5 October 2012.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## s1b

Wish I could make it! I'll have to ask for it off one of these months.


----------



## 1973rx3

This Friday coming up (rescheduled due to inclement weather on 5 October 2012)!!!!

Bicycle Exhibition event 12 October 2012.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

s1b said:


> Wish I could make it! I'll have to ask for it off one of these months.




Looking forward to meet you!


----------



## 1973rx3

Bump!

This Friday coming up (rescheduled due to inclement weather on 5 October 2012)!!!!

Bicycle Exhibition event 12 October 2012.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## s1b

Here is thought.
What about doing a bicycle show/swap at the Sumnter auto swap and show(a lot still refer to it as Webster)? I'm sure it would be allowed if the proper people were contacted.
To me it would be the perfect scenario.


----------



## 1973rx3

Bicycle Exhibition event 7 December 2012.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

s1b said:


> Here is thought.
> What about doing a bicycle show/swap at the Sumnter auto swap and show(a lot still refer to it as Webster)? I'm sure it would be allowed if the proper people were contacted.
> To me it would be the perfect scenario.




Run with it, find out and set up.  I'd go!


----------



## 1973rx3

Note****  4 January 2013 cancelled
Bicycle Exhibition event 1 Febuary 2013.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

*Bump!!!!!!!!!!

Note**** 4 January 2013 cancelled
 Bicycle Exhibition event 1 Febuary 2013.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you*!


----------



## 1973rx3

Note from february on will do exhibition the first and third fridays of the month!

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 15 Febuary 2013.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 1 March 2013.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 15 March 2013.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 5 April 2013.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## fxo550

Vamos a reunirnos un sabado en oldtown para poder bajar y llevar pal de gente.


----------



## 1973rx3

fxo550 said:


> Vamos a reunirnos un sabado en oldtown para poder bajar y llevar pal de gente.




Freddie I would but it is hard enough to get parking on Friday.  Saturdays is just close to impossible to get parking.  Although if you want to show up go for it because we have permission for both Friday and Saturday.  Let me know when you want to go on a Saturday and i'll see if I can go.


----------



## 1973rx3

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 5 April 2013.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

*Next Bicycle Exhibition event 19 April 2013.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!*


----------



## 1973rx3

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 3 May 2013.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## TheFizzer

My wife & I just moved to Palm Harbor Florida 2 weeks ago.  I started the vintage bicycle group The Rat Riders in Cincinnati Ohio.  We love all kinds of bikes, originals, muscle bikes, rat bikes & customs!!  I look forward to coming to some of these shows & also am starting a Tampa chapter of the club & hope to have a once a year bicycle event like we did in Ohio & maybe monthly rides.  It would be a large picnic at a park & sell t-shirts, have door prizes, longest skid contest, slow drag races, awards for the coolest bikes & just a chance for everyone to hang out & look & talk about old bikes of all kinds.  All the proceeds would go to a local charity too.  Here's a a few pics from last years event in Ohio.


----------



## 1973rx3

Cool looking forward to meeting you!

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 3 May 2013.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## rlhender

Was this pic taken at your show in FL. ? I had a friend that was on vacation in Florida and sent this pic to me..

Rick


----------



## TheFizzer

I was wanting to come to this but just realized you are 1 hour & 30 minutes away & won't be able to make that on a Friday night.


----------



## 1973rx3

rlhender said:


> Was this pic taken at your show in FL. ? I had a friend that was on vacation in Florida and sent this pic to me..
> 
> Rick




Yes Rick, you are correct!


----------



## 1973rx3

TheFizzer said:


> I was wanting to come to this but just realized you are 1 hour & 30 minutes away & won't be able to make that on a Friday night.




We ended cancelling due to rain.


----------



## 1973rx3

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 17 May 2013.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 7 June 2013.

Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 5 July 2013.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## fxo550

*Swap meet*

saturday august 3rd 2013
11:00am
577 deltona blvd deltona florida 32725

off-I4 ...15 minutes from Daytona beach and 25 minutes from Orlando Florida

all bikes welcome and vintage and muscle cars

***LUIS TENEMOS UN SWAP Y EXIBICION DE BICICLETAS Y TAMBIEN ESTOY INVITANDO CARROS ANTIGUOS,ROTORES,EN FIN CARROS DE FIEBRE Y DE SHOW***

..........VAMOS A VER SI SE DA BIEN*******EN ES OTRO PARKING LOT****


----------



## 1973rx3

Next Bicycle Exhibition event 2 August 2013.

 Hope to get more and more participants. My main purpose is to get to meet more and more collectors and see if in a combined effort we can get a nice Florida Antique and Vintage bicycle show/(swap meet) going. Worthy of having collectors from other states coming down to participate! So swing by to watch, or exhibit your bike(s) and say hi! Thank you!


----------



## 1973rx3

Bicycle exhibition at Old Town Kissimmee is canceled until further notice!


----------



## csavw

*still having these bicycle shows ?*



1973rx3 said:


> Hello, open to all on April 13, 2012 (Friday) from 5 to 9'ish pm at Old Town (5770 W Irlo Bronson meml #421, Kissimmee fl. 34746) is our first vintage an antique bicycle exhibition.  Management has given us the green light and will have an area designated by the stage area for the bicycles.  As mentioned it will be an exhibition and not a swap meet, if you do trade or sell keep it low key and complete business outside Old Town area since this could affect future visits.  Hope to see a good turnout.  From May on we will be having this exhibition on the first friday of the month, so if you miss the first you have many more opportiunities.  Pm me if you have any other questions.  See you all there!




Is there still any vintage bicycle shows in Old Town ? I have a few old Bikes .Thanks ,Chris St .Augustine


----------

